

Dividing the bill: a splitting headache - khet
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2012/sep/14/dividing-the-bill-splitting-headache

======
bazzargh
See this previous discussion on a fair algorithm for bill splitting,
Expectorant: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4259633>

